# Taillight Mod



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was looking at this site and wondered if it would work on a sentra also?

http://www.brianv.net/mods/taillights/


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i guees it can be done..... i know andre did it to his 3rd brakelight and it looks good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

KInda too HONDAISH.....IMO--but it doesnt look bad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it wouldn't work with our cars (the blinkrs) ours is one piece.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just go and buy the SE-L tails. it already done.

i am going to be doing this with the 200 SX tails.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre please post pics of your tails....

he has the apc white red lights and he painted the white red...
looks really good...better than altezzas anyway....i mean you will have red blinkers but it would still look better than orange


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for your guys help. I was looking at something else and I found this, and wondered if it would work.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I something similar with both my sidemarkers and my center taillight. It looks really good. But the taillights on a B13 and B14 are 1-piece, so you have to go out and get Tsuru tails on the B13 and SE-L tails for the B14 to get this look.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok i might be out of my mind but ....sentra tails are 2 pc...
altezza tails are 1... i broke the damn orange pc off one day playing around to c what i could do....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK. That can work for our tails...but it would just be like putting in the SE-L tails. And I wouldn't advice anyone to use that office lighting stuff for their tail lights....it breaks easy. I did use it for my third brake light, but thats smaller and not curved, so it wont crack as easily. 

As for my tail lights, I did exactly what selrider said. I had the APC clears, and painted them, leaving the reflectors clear. Heres a link to them (msn dont link externally anymore  ) http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?Page=5


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*seriously*

dont bother. home depot tailights are one step short of nissan type-r stickers.


----------

